# Hats and more hats!



## suehoman

I recently discovered a pattern called 'Craig's Beanie' ( http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/craigs-beanie ) on Ravelry and love it! It's a simple reversible double thickness hat - very warm and comfortable. I use Red Heart Soft - have made several in Seahawks colors (blue on one side, green on the other - but also like the variegated/solid combination, too. I did find that a depth of 9-1/2 inches before decreasing worked better than the 8 inches called for.


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Great hats! The color combinations are very nice.


----------



## Fran42

Thanks for posting this. Your color combinations are great as is your knitting.


----------



## Drewbie

Love this but can't print pattern even though it says free


----------



## B4

Drewbie said:


> Love this but can't print pattern even though it says free


I'm having the same problem, just don't have a place to click and open. Ruth


----------



## CBratt

The link didn't work for me. I did find it on Ravelry but I couldn't find a way to access the pattern


----------



## momcat531

I couldn't get it either.


----------



## suehoman

So sorry, ladies - I went back to the Ravelry, and found the same thing - and the original website for Yvonne Boucher no longer exists. Here is the pattern as I originally found it (it's a free pattern, so I'm not giving away something I paid for!)






Craigs Beanie 
Materials:
Knitting worsted 
1 ball color A 
1 ball color B 
It is suggested the knitter use a wool and acrylic 
blend. 
The wool creates softness and warmth while the 
acrylic makes the beanie easy to care for. 
16 circular knitting needle U.S. size 8 
4 DPNs U.S. size 8 
Designer notes; 
This beanie was one I made my son Craig several years ago. He tells me it is the best beanie he has ever had. It is reversible, that is it is two beanies one inside the other. The two layers make it nice and warm while making it far less bulky than the traditional ski hat. It allows for the hood of a jacket to be put over 
the beanie if desired. It is very easy to make. The pattern calls for it to be made in the round. However, if you dont have the needles called for you can make it as a flat piece and use mattress stitch to seam the pieces being sure to match the color change. Start with a scrap of yarn long enough to knit 4 rows. Cast 96 sts on circular needle. Join being careful not to twist the stitches Knit 4 rows. Cut yarn. Use a scrap of a different color and knit 1 row. Do not tie yarn in but let ends dangle. Cut yarn and start with color A. Again let ends dangle. Knit until piece measures 8"(Note from Sue: I preferred 9-1/2 inches) from beginning of color A. 
Next row: (K 6, K 2 tog) Repeat across row. 
Next row: Knit 
Next row: (K 5, K 2 tog) Repeat across row. 
Next row: Knit Continue decreasing on every other row having one less stitch between the decreases. 
At some point you will have to change to DPNs. You will end K 2 tog all around. Cut yarn. Put tail through stitches remaining on needles and pull up tight to gather and close hole. Fasten off. 
Now you start the second cap. Go back to your original cast on. Pull the single row of yarn stitches completely out of the work. The original 4 rows will then come off leaving 96 little loops. Put these on your needle and using color B make the second cap just like the first. Push one inside the other and tack them together at the center top. Turn up cuff.
NOTE from Sue: Don't be put off by the four extra rows plus one - it's a slick way of being able to continue the second cap from where the first one started!


----------



## laceluvr

Sue, thanks so much for the pattern...very kind of you to take the trouble to post the entire pattern.


----------



## suehoman

Thank the good Lord for cut & paste!


----------



## Susan from NC

Thanks for your thoughtfulness. The hat looks really good.


----------



## Cyber Granny

What gorgeous hats and very servicable too, nice for kids who dont care which way they put their hat on, both sides is the right side. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Janiceknit

My thanks also. I spent much time trying to figure out how to get the pattern in ravelry.


----------



## jumbleburt

Love it - thanks!


----------



## redquilter

Great colors and your stitching is so even.


----------



## suehoman

Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## TammyK

Nice! :thumbup: Live those colors!!!


----------



## jvallas

Your knitting is so perfect! The hats are gorgeous. 

I'm trying to think if there's any reason you can't just use a provisional caston instead of those 5 scrap rounds? Seems it would still fold inside in the same way (& would be quicker). Or even add a purl turning round. 

I'd be inclined to use the Judy Becker Magic caston typically used for socks, & just start knitting the opposite direction. Since you've already done the hat, can you think of a reason it wouldn't work? (Sometimes my imagination sees things working out just fine, & I'm surprised later!)


----------



## Oakley

Nice-looking hats and lovely colours.


----------



## suehoman

I'm not the best person to try to envision something, but offhand I can't see why that wouldn't work just fine. If you do it the way you suggest, let us know how it goes! (I did figure out that if I take the four rows of scrap yarn off carefully, I can use them over and over - just requiring the one extra row that's being pulled out anyway.) Good luck!


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful hats


----------



## jvallas

suehoman said:


> I'm not the best person to try to envision something, but offhand I can't see why that wouldn't work just fine. If you do it the way you suggest, let us know how it goes! (I did figure out that if I take the four rows of scrap yarn off carefully, I can use them over and over - just requiring the one extra row that's being yelled out anyway.) Good luck!


Yes, probably silly to reinvent the wheel. I'm just used to using held stitches for provisional usually (and being lazy, saving 5x96 - 480 - extra stitches to knit).


----------



## kiwiannie

Fabulous work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Downsouth Knitter

Nice looking hats and thank you SO much for posting the pattern. I too tried to access the pattern. Very kind of you.


----------



## kacey66

They are beautiful and they sound so warm and cozy! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Naneast

Love your hats.. :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits

What a great pattern. I love your colors and your work is amazing. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## wilderness2000

Gorgeous hats! Thank you SO much for taking time to post the pattern!


----------



## sgreene

It s very nice. I love the purple one and these hats will be super warm. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanimal

Those are really nice!


----------



## tyme2sew

What cute hats my sons will love these. Thank you for adding the pattern for us, just added three more things to my Christmas list of to do,s


----------



## Jnelson-1947

Love these. They will be made and sent to family in Coeur d 'Lene. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jnelson-1947

Sorry, Coeur d'Alene


----------



## Mitch

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Really like the hat and your knitting is very neat. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Bets123

Thanks for posting the pattern!


----------



## rjazz

thank you


----------



## edithann

Nice hat and nice colors. Great hat for a guy. Your work is lovely, too! Thanks for the pattern; should knit this for my son as his name is Craig, also..
:thumbup:


----------



## Barrbelle

Thank you! I went searching for the pattern and couldn't locate a copy -- then read the rest of this entry and there it was. Starting one tonight. Appreciate your sharing very much.


----------



## cgcharles

Thank you for the pattern. Love it.


----------



## highihid

Great hats, love the simplicity and the colors. Thanks so much for going to the extra effort of sharing the pattern.


----------



## JeanneE

Great looking hats--love the colors and your knitting is perfect.


----------



## Wroclawnice

They are very nice and nice matching colors. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Great looking beanies!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Wonderful hats


----------



## Susan Marie

Beautiful hats!


----------



## soneka

Thanks for typing out this pattern. It's an interesting beenie.


----------



## peinture19.

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## sjbowers

Thanks for posting the pattern. I love this hat!


----------



## Browniemom

Love this one. Thanks very much for sharing-I searched on Ravelry for this pattern too. Yours is beautifully knit. With much appreciation.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cerdeirocas

Nice work!


----------



## MAGSBISH

LOVE YOUR COLOURS


----------



## helenmik

thanks for the pattern one question are the first 4 rows knitted with the a color


----------



## cheron16

suehoman said:


> Thank the good Lord for cut & paste!


How do you cut and paste .some times I end up with miles of unwanted just to get what I want


----------



## Grandma G.

Beautifully knitted.


----------



## dauntiekay

Love, love, love, those colors and the work is just gorgeous!


----------



## yona

Lovely hats and so well done.


----------



## JTM

suehoman said:


> I recently discovered a pattern called 'Craig's Beanie' ( http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/craigs-beanie ) on Ravelry and love it! It's a simple reversible double thickness hat - very warm and comfortable. I use Red Heart Soft - have made several in Seahawks colors (blue on one side, green on the other - but also like the variegated/solid combination, too. I did find that a depth of 9-1/2 inches before decreasing worked better than the 8 inches called for.


Great hats... and thanks for the pattern link.

ooops, not a link to the pattern, darn!


----------



## riversong200

Those are great! Love the color combos! Thanks, Sue for the pattern.


----------



## lynnlassiter

very nice! love the colors!


----------



## brdlvr27

Thank you


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK

redquilter said:


> Great colors and your stitching is so even.


I'll second that! Great.


----------



## jvallas

helenmik said:


> thanks for the pattern one question are the first 4 rows knitted with the a color


I'll answer in case the original poster doesn't get back here for a while, and I started one, so I think I understand what's going on. The first four rows are waste yarn. Then you cut the waste and add a second (different color to keep things clear) piece of waste yarn. These are basically provisional rows that will get pulled out later to start the second hat.

After the 5 waste rows, you start to knit with your actual working yarn.


----------



## sharmend

Beautiful hats! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## fshinbaum

I love the concept and look of this hat but I'm very confused with regard to the construction. Could you please help me understand the beginning of both beanies? Do you use 2 needles? A provisional cast-on? I'm at sea on this.


----------



## LEE1313

Great color selections.
And love the pattern.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jvallas

fshinbaum said:


> I love the concept and look of this hat but I'm very confused with regard to the construction. Could you please help me understand the beginning of both beanies? Do you use 2 needles? A provisional cast-on? I'm at sea on this.


See my post 2 above yours. Any in the round needles you prefer. Provisional start (I used a different caston than recommended).


----------



## Calicolee

Thank you for taking time to post the pattern. I had the same problem with Ravelry


----------



## bookpushr

I couldn't find it on Ravelry either. Thanks so much for posting the pattern.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Great Hats and great workmanship!


----------



## 15656

Thank you Just like the others I couldn't print or download it


----------



## kimmyz

Great hats. Double the warmth!


----------



## arlenecc

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jvallas

arlenecc said:


> I am trying to find the pattern. On Ravelry the beanie is there but no link to download the pattern. Can you help where to go? The lady designer's page is not accessable any more.


suehoman has typed it out for us on the first page of this thread.


----------



## vikicooks

Thank you so much for posting the pattern and your own notes- there are several people who would love these hats- I'd better get to work!


----------



## lovelandjanice

Thank you so much. Think this hat would be great for the homeless. Will try it on my next hat.


----------



## asty

Love the color combinations!


----------



## JTM

cheron16 said:


> How do you cut and paste .some times I end up with miles of unwanted just to get what I want


Highlight only what you want, click on Control key and the C key for copy... go to where you want to paste... click control key and the p key.


----------



## suehoman

What a great idea - it would be a very warm hat for a homeless person! You are so kind to think of that.


----------



## cheron16

Thank you


----------



## Spreuss

Thank you for the pattern. I too tried several times to find the button to download it but it wasn't there. I tried getting out of it and then going back in . No luck. So Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## suehoman

You're very welcome - glad to share this wonderful pattern!


----------



## Jeanie L

Beautiful hats and colors..Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## Kay Knits

Beautiful hats!


----------



## sbeth53

What a great hat! Thanks for the link


----------



## suehoman

To sbeth53 - the link doesn't work, but the pattern is written out in an earlier post. Sorry for the inconvenience - glad you like the hat! Sue


----------



## mamalava

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mamalava

I was wondering, could you (with an interchangable set) cast on and leave one cable, then join in the round with another needle, using either a connector or just putting button ends on the original cord?
Ie: cast on a circular needle. With another needle, join and work first round. Remove needle tips from cast on round, and either attach end stoppers or connect cord with the connector. (I have two Denise sets)
I was just thinking this could save me 5 rounds of knitting.


----------



## fshinbaum

I love the idea of this hat and I thank you for sharing the pattern. Another question: Is the purpose of the initial rounds on scrap yarns just so there will be a provisional cast on from which you begin the second hat? If so, could you just do a provisional cast on by picking up stitches through a crocheted chain and immediately begin the first hat?


----------



## Gale from Oregon

Love your color combos!


----------



## suehoman

I don't know why not; I hadn't run across that kind of provisional cast-on before myself. I did keep the first four rows intact and have used them over and over. They're getting a little raggedy-looking, but they've made it through about a dozen hats and are still going strong. Let me know how what you described works - always good to try new methods...!


----------



## RosD

Gorgeous hats Sue, Thanks for sharing the pattern. &#128158; Ros


----------



## mother62912

Purple is my favorite color and I love the hat :thumbup:


----------



## suehoman

Thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD

suehoman said:


> Thanks, Ros!


You're welcome Sue. I hope you have a lovely day!!! 💞 Ros


----------



## suehoman

Thank you - our day is just about over; I bet your Thursday is just getting started! I sure enjoy seeing your work on here!


----------



## RosD

suehoman said:


> Thank you - our day is just about over; I bet your Thursday is just getting started! I sure enjoy seeing your work on here!


Thank you Sue, it's 1.48pm on Thursday. I love to see your work too!!!💞


----------



## katygrace

Great hat, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## jvallas

mamalava said:


> I was wondering, could you (with an interchangable set) cast on and leave one cable, then join in the round with another needle, using either a connector or just putting button ends on the original cord?
> Ie: cast on a circular needle. With another needle, join and work first round. Remove needle tips from cast on round, and either attach end stoppers or connect cord with the connector. (I have two Denise sets)
> I was just thinking this could save me 5 rounds of knitting.


I did it by casting on with a magic caston as you do with socks, then held one needle's-worth on a piece of yarn.


----------



## jvallas

fshinbaum said:


> I love the idea of this hat and I thank you for sharing the pattern. Another question: Is the purpose of the initial rounds on scrap yarns just so there will be a provisional cast on from which you begin the second hat? If so, could you just do a provisional cast on by picking up stitches through a crocheted chain and immediately begin the first hat?


Yes and yes.


----------



## mamalava

jvallas said:


> I did it by casting on with a magic caston as you do with socks, then held one needle's-worth on a piece of yarn.


Thank you! That looks easy enough. And makes the folding neat, too. Can't wait to try.


----------



## jvallas

mamalava said:


> Thank you! That looks easy enough. And makes the folding neat, too. Can't wait to try.


Yes, user's choice about folding. One purl row makes an actual fold, but a rounded edge would be created with all stockinette. I kind of prefer rounded but was experimenting and decided the fold would keep the second color from rolling as much into the first. Not that it really matters a lot. I'd anticipate rolling up the cuff as with suehoman's gorgeous hats.


----------



## Christiane

i am going to check the pattern out! Love the hats.


----------



## suehoman

Personally, I like the idea of the purl row - it would definitely keep the fold in the right place!


----------



## knitnut1939

Lovely knitting and colors


----------



## abc123retired

Thanks so much for posting this and the pattern. I thought I had it secure in Ravelry. Beginning mine now...


----------



## suehoman

Would love to see a picture of it - enjoy!!


----------



## MEN-k2-

_Thanks for the pattern note. I have bookmarked the page for a future project. _ * Thanks again.*


----------



## Hannelore

Beautiful hats and nice colour combinations. :thumbup:


----------



## jacan

Thanks so much! Looks like my brothers may get a hat after all!


----------



## suehoman

That's great - they will love them!


----------



## gailsknits

love the colour combos have been looking for this pattern for ages so deffinately doing this


----------



## kimmyz

Really like these.


----------



## pj gam

TY Have been trying to find this pattern. My pattern is so old and crinkled!


----------



## pj gam

You can still get the hat pattern in Archives.


----------



## cbjllinda

does anyone know of a video showing how to do this?


----------

